# Dovetail jigs



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a Rockler dovetail jig that I have only attempted to use once and because I forgot to put the bushing in the router ended up destroying the jig insert. Ordered a new one and it came in yesterday so will attempt it again this weekend. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

Dont forget the bushing 

Another is take some scrap wood of the same size you will use for your final project and practice until you get them dovetails snug and tight and correct. Watch some youtube videos on your product and follow the directions that came with your jig.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Marlin makes an excellent point...practice on some scraps so you get comfortable and your eye/hand coordination is up to par. 

Leave the router unplugged, no bit and practice moving the router from finger to finger...are you using a guide or bearing guided...? If bearing guided that may not work and you can practice without the wood in place.

Keep doing that until you are comfortable placing the router "in the blind"... 

Then try with scrap pieces...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't give up. Dovetails are a little tricky, but rewarding when you get it right.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

(4) All of the above.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Read the instructions carefully. As I recall, there is an odd offset requirement on this jig. I watched a demo once and the pretty experienced demonstrator at Rockler screwed it up. I bought a Sommerfeld router top jig and my Rockler jig is just sitting there, unopened. Guess it spooked me. There are videos on the Rockler and other brands of dovetail jigs. I'd watch themmany times and make notes. I do recall that you need to mark up the work pieces carefully because its easy to mix them up and miss cut them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom, making notes and marking up is a really valuable habit to get into.
I use that low tack green masking tape, have a complete cut list ahead of time, _*and label every piece of the project.*_
As sure as Hell, if I don't I'll grab the wrong piece, use a good piece for something else, or just misplace it/machine the wrong side or edge.
I'd make an exception if there's a bazillion pieces all identical, but those need to be kept separate and bundled if possible.

I use this stuff...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ALL excellent points well made. Should be adhered to!!


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I realize that this will be considered heresy, but make a "shop copy" of the owners manual. Read it thoroughly, make marginal notes if necessary, and highlight the important sections. 

Keep the original manual in a folder with other tool manuals and parts diagrams. Place the marked up copy with the jig.

Once you made a few test pieces and found one that fits, keep it, and mark down what bit was utilized. Also mark the router base so as to keep the same edge to the rear of the jig. Some router bases are not perfectly round, there could be some run-out in the collet, etc. Small errors on dovetail jigs, like box joint jigs, easily become large errors and usually are unnoticed until you do a test fit.


----------



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

The best advice is to practice and don't rush your project. Best of luck tp you and please let us know your progress


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I noticed the other day that one of the TV woodworkers (from Boston), uses chalk to label pieces. Wipes off easily, easy to see. Not for marking cuts, of course, but at least for direction., up, bottom, top, left, right, inside, outside or even numbering corners for a box (1-2, 2-3, 3-4, 4-1). I keep white colored pencils around so I can use white on dark pieces, regular pencil on light wood. 
@Moz This is going to be an important part of making bee hives. It will be very easy to mix parts up for any kind of dovetail or box jointed boxes, in your case, you will also be making the interior frames for honeycombs.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Tom
I learned this years ago in my cabinet-making courses. White chalk for rough layout and marking; easy to see and comes off easily as well. If I'm breaking down a larger, rough sawn plank into rough-size pieces for my parts, I will mark out the smaller parts making best use of the material at hand, and avoiding knots, etc. I use the "triangle" method to layout pieces for joining whether it's for the orientation of legs or panel glue-ups.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the only down side to chalk is using it on open grained woods...
traces of your markings may remain...


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Hopefully I will work on this project this week, if I don't work much. I was going to work on it this weekend, but got side tracked making a cart for my Bosch bench top router table. Got tired of picking it up off the floor and lifting it onto a table to use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

With this type of jig you will have better results if you place a piece of wood the same thickness as your work piece on the opposite end of the jig. This makes even clamping easier. Many times people fail because the clamping pressure on the work piece is not even and it slips.


----------

